# Max & Maestro - New Kids TV show with Daniel Barenboim



## Granate

This was in the news tonight in Spain, and I've seen press reports on the net but only in French, Italian and Spanish. I'll try to sum up this piece:








> Daniel Barenboim becomes a cartoon in a tv show produced in Italy and France and that will premiere this spring. The show is called Max & Maestro and its goal is to teach kids between 6 and 12 years old the love for classical music through an entertaining and understandable story, explained RAI Ragazzi director, Luca Milano.
> 
> Then show has 52 episodes of 11 minutes each and will count with the famous classical pianist and conductor Daniel Barenboim, who will show the beauty that is hidden in the scores of great composers like J.S. Bach, Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart, Ludwig van Beethoven or Antonio Vivaldi. Barenboim has worked actively with the creators and has given indications to show clearly the magic and technique of Classical Music.
> 
> The other protagonist is a kid called Max, who lives in the outskirts, son of a Rap music lover and friend of expert gamers (First encounter with Maestro in the video). Milano underlines that each episode shows a different piece and teaches something new, from the concept of tonality to the Diatonic scale or how to guess the sound of any instrument in a composition. He rejects to call Max & Maestro, a "school show" or a "music lesson", and prefers to represent it as a contemporary cartoon with Classical Music as a guest element.


What's your take? There have been many shows about music like this one, I guess. I never saw one like this. However, when I was a kid in the early 2000s we had a tv show called "Cyberchase" which taught a lot about Mathematics with really entertaining stories. I loved to watch it. Thanks Public TV. I don't know if I had ever been interested in maths when I was in 6th grade without it.


----------

